

Ask HN: Best question and answer software? - bwb

Hi, anyone got any suggestions for could software that allows users to ask questions and others to provide answers? Similar to Yahoo q and a.
======
BrendanL33t
Hi, my name is Brendan and I work for Sponge (www.getsponge.com) - We are a
Q&A solution in a closed beta as well, but we have several deployed examples
in the wild - you can email me at brendan@getsponge.com, I can show you and we
can see if there is a fit for what you are looking for.

~~~
bwb
awesome, sending you an email.

------
ig1
I believe that's what YC startup Opzi do, although they're still in closed
beta.

~~~
bwb
Sweet going to chk them out and see if they need testers, thx!

------
cancelbubble
A quick search gave me these 3 PHP solutions,
<http://digitizor.com/2010/12/01/stackoverflow-clone-php/>

I thought Stack Overflow actually licensed their software where you can start
your own Q&A site on whatever. Might be something to look into.

~~~
bwb
Yep was hoping someone had some direct exp, I can search pretty well too :)

Don't really like those guys and I don't think they are doing licensing with
their new model.

